

The Types of Data (in Swift) - tel
http://tel.github.io/2014/07/26/types_of_data_in_swift/

======
tel
This is a quick follow up to my previous post demonstrating the types of data
using Swift. Swift is interestingly a really great language for expressing the
types of data (in particular, it has the ability to create true sums).

So if you were a bit turned off by the Haskell examples in the previous post
perhaps these examples will be helpful.

(Also, I just started playing with Swift tonight, so feedback on style would
be greatly appreciated!)

